# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  شيخ الأزهر : نتبع الشرع وما يقوله جمهور الفقهاء

## ساره يوسف

شيخ الأزهر : نتبع الشرع وما يقوله جمهور الفقهاء

----------

